# Roommates for Furry Weekend Atlanta



## EdenStallion (Dec 22, 2011)

I have in my posession a room reserved for "Furry Weekend Atlanta", the room itself is very nice and in this post I have enclosed a picture of said room. I am currently looking for "Two" count em` "Two" roommates to attend the con with myself and a friend flying in from California; a fursuiter. I myself, work for the US Military, my friend practices law. The whole point of this is to cut down on room costs, and possibly having to "NOT" fly all the way up to Atlanta, Georgia; Possibly taking a car ride with a fellow fur, or two. If anyone is interested in sharing the room, and possibly providing transportation for me, since I'd rather not spend money on a plane ticket, and would be more than happy to pay for gas and food on the way there. You can contact me, at my cell number 662-299-7239, or my e-mail address at brunard1@yahoo.com. As said before, I will paste a link of my own picture, and a picture of the room in question. I do so look forward to seeing anyone going to FWA, and hopefully FCN. 
http://imgur.com/ARLok "Personal Picture"
http://imgur.com/hpFp9 "Hotel Room"


----------



## Huggablefox (Jan 13, 2012)

Are you possibly talking about the one in 2012? ^.^


----------

